# 40 Jahre "E.T. – Der Außerirdische"



## SteveJ (12 Juni 2022)

"E.T. nach Hause telefonieren" – fast jeder Kino-Fan kennt wohl diesen Spruch! 



Vor 40 Jahren am feierte "E.T. – Der Außerirdische" seine Kino-Premiere in den USA. 
Der Film von Regie-Ass *Steven Spielberg* (75) mauserte sich über die Jahre zum absoluten Kultfilm und transportiert den Charme der Achtziger. 

Zum Geburtstag ein paar Fakten des Kino-Krachers, die Ihr vielleicht noch nicht über E.T. gewusst habt:

E.T. ist weder männlich noch weiblich, sondern ein geschlechtsloses Pflanzenwesen.


Die US-Stimme von E.T. sprach eine Kettenraucherin, *Pat Welsh* (1915–1995) aus Kalifornien. 


Es sollte eine Fortsetzung geben, in der Elliot von bösen Außerirdischen ins Weltall entführt wird und E.T. ihn rettet. 
Doch Regisseur Steven Spielberg befürchtete, dass die einzigartige Magie des ersten Teils verloren ginge...


*Drew Barrymore* (damals 6) sprach bei Spielberg eigentlich für eine Rolle im Horror-Film "Poltergeist" vor.
Sie bekam aber dann die Rolle der Gertie.


Als die Szene gedreht wurde, in der E.T. stirbt, weinte Drew Barrymore echte Tränen. 
Denn für sie war die Illusion zu dem Zeitpunkt mittlerweile so echt, dass sie glaubte, dass E.T. wirklich gestorben sei... 


In der ursprünglichen Fassung war *Harrison Ford* (79, "Indiana Jones") als Lehrer von Elliott zu sehen. 
In der finalen Fassung wurde er jedoch von Spielberg, auch Schöpfer von "Indiana Jones", herausgeschnitten...


Weil Spielberg mit seinem Kollegen *George Lucas* (heute 78) eng befreundet ist, tauchen in E.T. mehrere Hinweise auf dessen "Star Wars“-Reihe auf. So sieht E.T. an Halloween ein Kind in einem Yoda-Kostüm. Zudem sind in Elliotts Zimmer "Star Wars“-Spielzeugfiguren zu sehen. Umgekehrt baute Lucas später E.T. in "Star Wars: Episode I – Die dunkle Bedrohung“ ein. wink2


Durch den Film wollten viele Jugendliche unbedingt ein BMX-Rad haben.


Elliotts Zuhause befindet sich nördlich von Burbank in Tujunga, 7121 Lonzo Street.


"E.T. – Der Außerirdische“ hat lediglich zehn Millionen Dollar gekostet und spielte 753 Millionen Euro ein. 


Die Geschichte von E.T. wurde teilweise durch die Scheidung von Spielbergs Eltern 1960 inspiriert. 
_"Ich sehe in E.T. einen Freund, der mein Bruder sein könnte, den ich niemals hatte, und einen Vater, bei dem ich das Gefühl hatte, ihn nicht mehr zu haben.“_


Der Süßwaren-Hersteller Mars verbot Spielberg, M&Ms im Film zu zeigen. 
Der Konzern fand E.T. zu hässlich für die Marke. 
Dafür sagte Reese’s (Süßigkeit mit Erdnussbutterfüllung) zu und verkaufte in den USA nach der Premiere 65 Prozent mehr. 


Pop-Legende *Michael Jackson* († 51) ist für viele bis heute außerirdisch gut. 
Fast logisch, dass er sich selbst mit E.T. identifizierte. Der Sänger sagte damals: 
_"Er befindet sich an einem merkwürdigen Ort und will akzeptiert werden. 
In dieser Situation habe ich mich selbst oft vorgefunden, wenn man von Stadt zu Stadt in der ganzen Welt reist. 
Er gibt Liebe und will im Gegensatz Liebe zurückbekommen. Genauso wie ich.“_


Als der Film *Prinz Charles* (heute 73) und *Prinzessin Diana* († 36) gezeigt wurde, weinte Diana so viel, dass ihr Make-up verlief und sie sich vor einem Treffen mit Spielberg wieder aufhübschen musste...
Auch der damalige US-Präsident *Ronald Reagan* († 93) soll bei der Privatvorführung im Weißen Haus einige Tränchen verdrückt haben...


Die deutsche E.T.-Stimme *Paula Lepa* († 71) sang als E.T. mit *Christian Bruhn* (87) den Song "Nach Hause telefonieren".



Quellen: SWR, Bild, Wikipedia


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Gut, dass wir @SteveJ hier an Bo(a)rd haben. Von ihm kann man immer was lernen. :thx:


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

40!!! Jahre ?! Oh mann....  Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Juli 2022)

Hab ich damals im Kino gesehen.


----------

